# Janine



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

I sent you an email and a PM, and you responded to neither. So I was just wondering why?

I mean YOU did give me YOUR email, so I sent you one like two weeks ago.

Just trying to see whats up with the no response?


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow....um....let's let Janine have a personal life........


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Ben - cool Avatar. How fitting.

SoulBrotha - give me a break. Calling Janine out in a post like this is crazy stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Just been too busy (Ben takes up most of my time these days. GRIN)

I'll reply to PM shortly - but it's not personal, just harried.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, truth be told I bought Janine some new little red teddy and we haven't had a chance to do much of anything else lately. Sorry if my post sounded grumpy - the claw marks have me a bit in pain at the moment...


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just want clarify what SB was doing, because it is easy to misinterpret. Clearly he was worried that pm-ing Janine wasn't working for whatever reason, so the only other means of communication available to him was posting on the main forums. He wasn't calling her out or anything. Just thought I'd let people know before everyone starts attacking him for it.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Fair enough - my bad


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Janine responded to this post better than I would have if I were in her shoes - so it's a done topic now as it's her situation, not mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, life's short and anytime I get annoyed at someone, I just put on my red teddy and suddenly my priorities shift.

:twisted:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Is there another DPselfhelp marriage on the cards here? I'm am SO excited. I'm going to get a hat tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

g-funk said:


> Is there another DPselfhelp marriage on the cards here? .


I was going to wait till the party at Janine's to ask you, but what the heck.

G-Funk, will you...

...go grab me a drink?

Ta.

 :twisted: :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Certainly, what would you like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

g-funk said:


> Certainly, what would you like?


Pint of Stella and one for yourself


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

im sayin I emailed & PM'ed her and got no responses so I just wanted to see what was up? I wasn't trying to " attack" or " call out" anyone.

Im actually shocked thise post got 12 responses


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey G, while you're at the fridge, grap me a Guiness, will ya?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Soulbro. Where've you been - haven't seen you on here in ages? Did I read something about a lady friend?

Ben, Guiness it is. Guiness contains many vitamins and minerals. Which you will need a lot of in order to keep up with Janine...


----------

